
How to Increase AWS EKS Availability While Using EC2 Spot - deegles
https://blog.doit-intl.com/running-eks-workloads-on-spot-instances-with-on-demand-instances-fallback-14bef39ce689
======
eranchetz
This post is a great example of how k8s cluster autoscaler expanders works.

